# "Cats Like Felix" but does your wallet?



## Shimmy (Oct 27, 2011)

Thats the slogan on the adverts...so lets look at the figures...which I hope I have done correctly, if not, someone will put me right.

I use to feed my cat Felix 'As good as it looks', and for pricing have used the supermarket large 44 pouch 'best value buy' at £12.00 (£2.73kg) compared to Animonda Carny (£2.71kg) delivered free from Zooplus.

MY CAT weighs 5kg.

FELIX £0.273p/g.Feed Rec. 425g. £1.16 per day x 365 = £423.40 year.:scared:

A/CARNY £0.270p/g Feed Rec. 270g. £0.72.9p per day x 365 = £266.09 year.

Difference...£157.31 better off and probably a healthier moggy!:thumbup:

and...to be totally realistic to how I use to shop...I use to buy the box of 12 AGAIL which is £3.90kg, cos the big saver box was too big to carry. This meant the cost per day was actually £1.66 or £605 per year. The saving from A. Carny is now £339 per year. I will check my figures, but I think I'm right

"Every Little Helps"


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Shimmy said:


> Thats the slogan on the adverts...so lets look at the figures...which I hope I have done correctly, if not, someone will put me right.
> 
> I use to feed my cat Felix 'As good as it looks', and for pricing have used the supermarket large 44 pouch 'best value buy' at £12.00 (£2.73kg) compared to Animonda Carny (£2.71kg) delivered free from Zooplus.
> 
> ...


Yikes! I know Felix AGAIL is popular because my kitten has it, but so far only eats up to 2 pouches a day! It is expensive, but seems to be his favourite


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

it`s so expensive and filled with junk. unfortunately one of my cats refuses to touch wet food unless it`s whiskas and it had to be a certain type of whiskas too otherwise he still won`t bother, i`ve tried every single wet food and he just won`t touch it then the other cat ends up eating it. if it weren`t for him having a uti history i`d just put him back onto dry since he prefers that but as it is i`m stuck with stupid whiskas and their over priced garbage  i have my other cat on animonda carny though and sometimes bozita, she`s not fussy and will eat anything lol


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Whiskas is not good, and smells unappetising! Felix AGAIL looks and smells quite tasty


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I love the smell of Felix and Whiskas


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Leah84 said:


> it`s so expensive and filled with junk. unfortunately one of my cats refuses to touch wet food unless it`s whiskas and it had to be a certain type of whiskas too otherwise he still won`t bother, i`ve tried every single wet food and he just won`t touch it then the other cat ends up eating it. if it weren`t for him having a uti history i`d just put him back onto dry since he prefers that but as it is i`m stuck with stupid whiskas and their over priced garbage  i have my other cat on animonda carny though and sometimes bozita, she`s not fussy and will eat anything lol


What happens if you mix in a little tiny bit of 'good stuff' with the Whiskas? Can she still smell it and leave it or does she not notice and scoff it up?

If my lot start to go off a flavour or brand, I mix it up with one they are very fond of and they eat it all ok.


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Whiskas is not good, and smells unappetising! Felix AGAIL looks and smells quite tasty


In my opinion I think Felix AGAIL and other Purina products such as Gourmet Perle are quite cunningly marketed and lead people into thinking they are better quality than they actually are. The chunks are formed to look like pieces of meat however if you actually pick them up and squeeze them / break them open they are just a spongy congealed mass. These brands also contain a significant amount of vegetable protein (I suspect to act as a binder and cheapen the recipe) which cannot be utilised properley by cats but does give them the macro nutrient profile of a high protein food possibly leading people to believe there must be a high meat content in the food. Most also contain colourings and sugars to improve the appearance which the Whiskas equivalent do not.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree with Ali82, they may 'look and smell tasty' but they are still full of fillers, jelly/gravy etc which aren't good for your cat. This is why the recommended amount to feed of felix etc is so much more than the likes of animonda carny, smilla etc as ac has such a high meat content and isn't full of jelly etc. This means it takes a lot less to fill them up


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

That's interesting. Treacle gets a good share of fresh chicken too, so he's doing well! Will look out for better brands though


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Shimmy said:


> Thats the slogan on the adverts...so lets look at the figures...which I hope I have done correctly, if not, someone will put me right.
> 
> I use to feed my cat Felix 'As good as it looks', and for pricing have used the supermarket large 44 pouch 'best value buy' at £12.00 (£2.73kg) compared to Animonda Carny (£2.71kg) delivered free from Zooplus.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's certainly something to think about and I'll be showing your figures to my sister who feeds a combination of normal Felix and AGAIL to her cats and says she "can't afford" to order in the good stuff on the internet.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> What happens if you mix in a little tiny bit of 'good stuff' with the Whiskas? Can she still smell it and leave it or does she not notice and scoff it up?
> 
> If my lot start to go off a flavour or brand, I mix it up with one they are very fond of and they eat it all ok.


he won`t touch it if i mix even a little in, he`s really really fussy i`ve tried everything. i would love to try starving him and not giving him the option but we tried that and he just didn`t eat but screamed his head off and lacey kept eating all the wet food. he does drive me insane but vet said feeling his whiskas is better than just keeping him on dry (which is all he`ll eat otherwise) or him starving as he just needs the moisture from the food. never met a cat as fussy, he won`t touch anything except a certain type of whiskas, i picked up the wrong one once by accident and he just wouldn`t eat :mad2: he`s always been like this since he was a kitten - i do still give him a high quality dry food so the whiskas is just to top up his liquid intake, wouldn`t be able to survive on that crap i doubt!


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

happysaz133 said:


> I love the smell of Felix and Whiskas


Crikey! I had to stop feeding Felix pouches because the rank smell made me and the OH gag!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Howlinbob said:


> Crikey! I had to stop feeding Felix pouches because the rank smell made me and the OH gag!


I like the smell of all pet food, except dog Cesar...oh my god that makes me spew!


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

chianya said:


> wet food is 80%moisture. thats y its always best to fed dry. empty a packet and leave it over night. come back to it in the morning and what is left is the actual food. all the moisture would lf dried up. thats y animals r more hungry when fed wet. and i think it ok to feed the cheaper stuff just so long as you supplerment their diet. 1 of my cats loves bloody go cat so she has alot of other stuff like tinned fish. my new kitten has expensive taste. she came to me on sainsburys stuff. i brought 3 types till she decided she liked science plan lol


Oh dear.

Read this:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-heal...beginners-more-seasoned-cat-owners-alike.html


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Howlinbob said:


> Oh dear.


Yes, quite 

Chianya - read this as well:
Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health

Or even better get this book:
Your Cat: Simple New Secrets to a Longer, Stronger - Ho | eBay

It's scary enough when you _don't_ feed your cat/s these dry foods.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

chianya said:


> Thanks 4 that but ill stick to the advice my vet told me many years ago. None of my cats have ever been ill. And I certainly wont be buying rubish wet stuff


You do know vets know nothing about animal nutrition? And are only trained in nutrition by the company who's product they sell?

Vets may know how to help your cat when it is ill but they know nothing about nutrition...we don't go to the dr about nutrition - we see a dietitian 

They get paid by these companies to sell their products 

Such a shame so many people are so naive and think vets know best all the time!

Oh, and btw, dry doesn't help clean their teeth


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

also you only have to type in wet v dry in the google search and you will find not 1 post which says wet is better. i found some science behind it where a bunch of scientists tried to figure it out and if dry is bad. they put cats in 2 different cages. fed 1 dry the other wet. done tests on them and nothing different. they put illnesses down to overfeeding as some ppl who feed dry get the measurements wrong as they don't need as much as if you were to feed wet. also found an on line vets with several specialists who say if your cat suffers from kidney problems or other problems then yes its best to feed wet as it has more moisture but if not dry is great and that they feed their cats dry. exact words. don't believe me just check yourself.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

chianya said:


> actually my vets r nutricionalist too. there the best vets in my area and they never try and sell you anything at all. they don't have to. if dry food was that bad and causes death then y sell it. surely ppl would be suing left right and centre. and like i said they don't just get dry i supplement their diet with other thing. been using it 4 10 years never ever had any problems. i know loads of cat ppl who feed dry and i have never ever heard of a cat being ill or dying through dry food. like i said ill stick to what i know and have been told by veta and breeders and not from ppl i don't actually know off th net.


That is your choice to make. We have passed on the info & the links for your information. At least now you have the knowledge and cannot say that you were ignorant of a cats proper dietary requirements.

Children who eat hamburgers & chips every day will not actually die but they will also not be as healthy as they could be. Children who eat good quality, nutritional food will be much healthier as a result of it.

I got my 4th cat - Mr McGee - from a rescue 4 weeks ago. He was in very good condition when we got him but in the time he has been with us, and getting fed the better wet foods, the quality of his coat has improved ten-fold. In 4 weeks!! It is VERY shiny and getting softer every day. He had to go to the vet today for a check-up and she was gob-smacked when I told her he had come from a rescue because of HOW amazing his coat is. She openly said that she would never had thought that from looking at him. When I left, she had taken the details for Zooplus & the names of the cat food I feed because she wants to get it for her cat!!!! :thumbup:

If the vet is prepared to listen.......


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

chianya said:


> so r you saying hills science plan is like mcdonalds


Yes that is exactly what I am saying.

Forget what a vet told you years ago and start reading the ingredients on dry food - yes including Science Diet. Bear in mind that cats are_ obligate carnivores_. That means they get ALL their nutrition from meat, i.e., meat, bone, and organs. Nutritionally they are no different from lions and tigers.

Dry food contains large proportions of non-meat ingredients such as cornmeal, maize gluten meal, etc. This makes it cheaper and easier to manufacture. It is NOT for the benefit of the cat.

How can feeding a type of food with a shelf life of _up to a year_ be any good for your cat?

Please think about it. I had kibble fed cats for years who seemed healthy but they all died early of kidney failure and cancer, and suffered occasional UTIs.


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

Since water intake is particularly important for cats with constipation, diabetes, kidney disease and tendencies toward crystal formation, feeding a diet high in water can be especially beneficial for cats with these conditions. In addition, increased protein levels may be beneficial for overweight and diabetic cats. However, it is generally acceptable for a pet without any of these health concerns to primarily eat dry food.


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

just another thing i have found to support what im saying. yer i read the lables that y i know that wet is 80% moisture. i still have yet to find any actual everdience to support what your saying. not 1 vet, scientist or breeder sorry. so long as its high quality its fine weather its wet or dry ita all about the quality. just cos you want to feed wet im not telling you your wrong even though like i said i cannot find anything to say its better part from if you cat has problems. but thats only cos they need alot of water which you will find in the wet food. so why keep harping on saying im wrong.


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

Erm, because you are. Sorry.

Think about the natural prey of a cat: mice, birds, small rabbits, etc. Contains meat, bone, organs, and a lot of moisture (something like 70% moisture). Cats are desert creatures and would take in most of their moisture requirement via their prey, in the absence of drinking water.

Compare this to dry kibble: contains questionable quality proteins, not all of them even meat proteins, overcooked to mush, dried, dead nutrients replaced artificially, and then sprayed with animal fats to make it palatable. About 16% moisture.

It's a no-brainer!


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

By the way, this info (already posted earlier) is written by a vet:

Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

chianya said:


> Thanks 4 that but ill stick to the advice my vet told me many years ago. None of my cats have ever been ill.* And I certainly wont be buying rubish wet stuff*





chianya said:


> and also like i said for the 3rd time i suppliment my cats diet with meat and fish so why r you trying to go out of your way to say im wrong.


I'd say from your comment above it is you who are trying to tell us that WE are wrong!!

Yes, I agree that the likes of Felix & Whiskas IS rubbish. But, when the time is taken to source and feed GOOD quality food that has a high percentage of proper meat, then this DOES make a big difference.

Why wait until an animal HAS cycsitis & kidney problems before changing its diet. Surely prevention is better than cure and knowing that insufficient fluid intake can cause these problems make it a wise choice to feed wet food from as early an age as possible.

Rather than sitting telling us that we are all wrong, why don't you give it a try for 3 months and then make up your mind.

I used to feed my boys Royal Canin dry but having seen how glossy their coats have become, having seen Oscars shape become sleeker due to the lack of grain & unrequired carbs since changing to the wet food, there is no way I'd ever go back onto the dry food. I HAVE seen the evidence with my own eyes so why not try it & see it with yours? After all, if you don't think there has been an improvement you can justify going back to feeding dry.


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

ok i only put that after you lot criticised me on my first post. trying to belittle me with your OH DEAR. you have no idea with my experience is with cats. i will give my pets the best possible diet, if i can find proper research to say the diet im giving them is bad i will change asap. but you lot like to put ppl down and will do anything to make ppl look like bad owners and yourselves as good.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm confused...who said feeding your cats dry food causes death??? :lol:


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

chianya said:


> ok i only put that after you lot criticised me on my first post. trying to belittle me with your OH DEAR. you have no idea with my experience is with cats. i will give my pets the best possible diet, if i can find proper research to say the diet im giving them is bad i will change asap. but you lot like to put ppl down and will do anything to make ppl look like bad owners and yourselves as good.


How can you make someone look like a bad owner from what they are feeding? There's a lot more to owning a pet than feeding it. Someone could feed their pet the best food possible but beat them, does that mean they're a good owner cos they feed them good food??

So, from your point of view, what are the *benefits* of feeding solely dry?


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

I won't say felix and whisks is good or bad, all i can say os that it contains a lot more sugar and preservatives than the more expensive food, however saying that some cats will only eat what they eat, my bella (RIP) would only eat go cat she would starve if you tried something else and she had no health problems till she got her nasal tumour in saying that i feed mine james wellbeloved as i feel it has more in it for them and a lot healthier


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

chianya said:


> ok *i only put that after you lot criticised me on my first post. trying to belittle me with your OH DEAR.* you have no idea with my experience is with cats. i will give my pets the best possible diet, if i can find proper research to say the diet im giving them is bad i will change asap. but you lot like to put ppl down and will do anything to make ppl look like bad owners and yourselves as good.


I believe that comment was typed out of frustration as you are just as adamant that YOUR way is the right way.

Most of us saying that wet is better is BECAUSE we HAVE seen the difference for ourselves. We CAN advise from BOTH sides of the fence. You have not and this makes your argument one-sided.

Ultimately, these are your cats and it your choice what you feed them. No one has the right to dictate to you what you must feed them. But we can point you in the direction of a diet that is more beneficial for your cats health. After that, it's up to you........

I'm done now on this debate - I'm not repeating myself ad infinitum.


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

chianya said:


> just cos YOU think im wrong don't mean to say i am. i have just spent the past hour looking to support what your saying. if what you r saying is true and im damaging my cats by feeding a bit of dry with tuna and meat i would change straight away but afere reading through 20+ pages by vets, breeders, specialists and nutricionalists i stiil have NOT found 1 thing to say dry food is bad 4 your cat


Well it all depends on your search criteria.

I just googled 'is dry food bad for cats' and this came up first:

The Truth About Dry Cat Food from Blakkatz

followed by:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100724214601AAfo8Vg

and many more.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

chianya said:


> i don't feed soley dry 4 the 5th time now


So why say before you're not buying any of that rubbish wet stuff???

As you said, wet food is 80% moisture, anyone who feeds wet wouldn't leave it out overnight, it wouldn't even last an hour left down in this house so leaving it out 'overnight' is not an option. And on the rare occassion there is any left in the morning it is still wet...but I don't feed foods in gravy


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

just one thing you can't say its bad for them its not its just not the best and in moderations its fine, some cats can't stomach wet food so they have to eat dry but a quality dry is very different to the supermarket brands


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

yer im done too. there is nothing wrong with my diet. you lot have shown me no everdience to support that dry can cause problems in cats. i have shown support that there is no everdenice to prove that it bad including scientists that have reseached this. and like i have said doesn't matter if its wet or dry its all about the quailty. ill feed mine on a diet which is said to be good by specilaists. i would like to thank everyone though as i knew my diet was good but now i have spent nearly 2 hours reseaching i now know i'm giving my cats a very good diet according to what i have read form vets, breeders and specialists so thankyou.


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

If you are waiting to be told by a vet or animal nutritionist to stop feeding dry food, then I guess you won't be changing to wet food any time soon.

As for proper scientific research to support the argument that dry is bad/wet is good, how about looking at good old evolution for the evidence, after all, there's several thousand years of it. Dry food is as far away from a cat's ideal dietary requirements as it is possible to get, whilst still providing minimal nutrients.

I used to feed mostly kibble so I have seen the difference myself.

And I haven't even got started on _raw_ feeding!!!


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

kaz25 said:


> So why say before you're not buying any of that rubbish wet stuff???
> 
> As you said, wet food is 80% moisture, anyone who feeds wet wouldn't leave it out overnight, it wouldn't even last an hour left down in this house so leaving it out 'overnight' is not an option. And on the rare occassion there is any left in the morning it is still wet...but I don't feed foods in gravy


yes this is true. i don't buy pouches. i feed mine fish and meat which arent down the cat section. once again.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Definitely time for this....










Feed your cats what you like, you clearly haven't had any experience of feeding wet food and have done nothing but contradict yourself. I couldn't care if you've spent 2 hours researching it, to me that shows you doubt it yourself. I don't need to bother researching cos I know what I'd rather feed my cats and no "scientist" is going to change that!

Enjoy :cornut:


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

chianya said:


> yes this is true. i don't buy pouches. i feed mine fish and meat which arent down the cat section. once again.


They're in the raw feeding section 



chianya said:


> and whats with the gravy thing


You said the pouches will dry out if left overnight...they are chunks in gravy or jelly :mad2: Of course gravy will dry out if left overnight, but cats are meant to eat it so it shouldn't be there all night


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

i know exactly what im talking about. i was mearly trying to find somthing to back up what your saying. which i still can't. even finding a cat nutricionlist with years of experince and who now owns her onw vets saying she feeds dry. i have never seen raw food in a cat food section. in a supermarket or pet shop. and you especailly don't need to go down the raw thing. my dog has been on a raw diet 4 nearly 2 years. don't judge my experiece and make it personal. i haven't done it to you r been so rude. you have no idea of my experince. i have said over and over again i don't care wet or dry so long as its good quaility. r you lot turning this nasty


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

oh and i didn't realise you colud find gravy in the wild. also i didn't meant to leave it out 4 the cats. i simply said to leve it out to see what you ended up with


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

When I fist got my cats I read that the best way to feed was dry, this is what they had for years with just the occasional wet. About 2 months ago I read that wet is the best way to feed, I read most of the links posted and was horrified that my cats hadn't been fed as good as they could have been, and to make it even worse they were having Go Cat which they loved.

I then changed their diet, they have either vets kitchen or Joe & Jill's dry to snack on and then they have 2 or 3 wet meals each depending on if their hungry or not.

My 2 cats seem a lot more content, I haven't noticed much change to their coats yet but they seem happier and it is very satisfying not only seeing them lick their bowls clean, but knowing they are not eating complete junk.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

chianya said:


> i know exactly what im talking about. i was mearly trying to find somthing to back up what your saying. which i still can't. even finding a cat nutricionlist with years of experince and who now owns her onw vets saying she feeds dry. i have never seen raw food in a cat food section. in a supermarket or pet shop. and you especailly don't need to go down the raw thing. my dog has been on a raw diet 4 nearly 2 years. don't judge my experiece and make it personal. i haven't done it to you r been so rude. you have no idea of my experince. i have said over and over again i don't care wet or dry so long as its good quaility. r you lot turning this nasty


I was on about the raw food section on here! Well, if you feed your dog raw then why not your cat? They are both wild animals afterall.

Who's judging your experience and making it personal? You are trying to tell us cats should not be fed wet food? We agree they shouldn't be fed the likes of felix and whiskas but don't agree they should only have dry. But you keep saying you don't feed solely dry so I don't see what your problem is with wet?



chianya said:


> oh and i didn't realise you colud find gravy in the wild. also i didn't meant to leave it out 4 the cats. i simply said to leve it out to see what you ended up with


That's exactly what this thread was about - felix and whiskas are just gravy, full of fillers etc which is why I don't feed it  Why would you leave it out to see what you get? Yes, it will dry up but what is that proving? Cats will get moisture from wet food, it's not going to dry up the minute it touches their mouth.

I didn't realise you could find kibble in the wild either though


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

chianya said:


> and i would like to know where i contradict myself. please show me. if anyone reading this thread will see is you lot not actually listening to me at all. they will just see the same as most thread go on here. 1 person being bullied by the clicky ppl. as usual. this is y i normally keep to the dog section


You're telling us that we shouldn't feed wet food and how great dry is, then you say you don't feed solely dry...

If you think this is bullying then you have obviously never been bullied before...quite frankly, all it is a debate. Noone is making anything personal like you seem to think.

When we start throwing insults, calling you names etc that is when it becomes personal.

And what they will actually see is one person trying to tell everyone they are wrong to feed wet food and then claiming they are being bullied because people are disagreeing with them.


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

and if you lot aren't being slightly bulling then y am i getting pms from ppl supporting me but just don't want to post on here incase you give them the same treartment


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

chianya said:


> once again show me where i said wet is wrong. i said i wouldn't feed mine wet rubbish. like you said the thread is about felix and whiskas which is wet rubbish. and 4 the 4th time now. don't matter wet or dry so long as its good quality. why cant you just read my posts properly. i do not give my animals wet food.i dry food and give them fish and meat. and have tried to feed my cat raw but she won't eat it. so i cook it 4 her


You've just been arguing that wet is not good for a cat and how dry is so much better over wet  Saying wet should only be fed if a cat has a problem, or specific need for wet food.

I'd read your posts properly if they weren't in mainly 'text talk'.

I agree felix, whiskas etc are rubbish which is why the majority of people on here feed high quality, high meat content wet. Which dry do you feed?


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

chianya said:


> and if you lot aren't being slightly bulling then y am i getting pms from ppl supporting me but just don't want to post on here incase you give them the same treartment


I couldn't care if you are getting pms from people supporting you. The majority of people on here feed wet.

Can you just remind me what the point of your argument was again? As you seem to say you feed both wet and dry but have been trying to tell us how dry is so much better than wet and wet food isn't needed.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

We fed our last cats on a mixture of wet food (Whiskas and Felix) and dry kibble, (dental ones from the vet) and they never, ever had UTIs or anything. They did all have teeth trouble around the age of 10 or 11, but after having dental work they were fine. My female cat lived to 13, her fluffball son Tabby lived to 14 (both died from cancer) and her other son Panda developed kidney disease at 15 but kept going for another 4 years under excellent vet care. I can't imagine how they could've been healthier or happier, so I think that a mix of foods is the way to go. Supermarket wet food can be supplemented with high quality kibble, and that seems good to me


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

ok can you show me exactly where i say dry is better than wet. i have said 4the 5th time now don't matter if wet or dry so long as its good quality. and can you also show me exactly where i have said i buy wet 4 my cats. i have said several times i buy DRY and give them meat and fsh i cook. PLEASE READ MY POSTS. and stop trying to put words in my mouth. i have asked on another pet site what they feed their cats ans so far most feed dry.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

chianya said:


> ok can you show me exactly where i say dry is better than wet. i have said 4the 5th time now don't matter if wet or dry so long as its good quality. and can you also show me exactly where i have said i buy wet 4 my cats. i have said several times i buy DRY and give them meat and fsh i cook. PLEASE READ MY POSTS. and stop trying to put words in my mouth. i have asked on another pet site what they feed their cats ans so far most feed dry.


Stop trying to tell me things to add to your argument, like you've asked people on another forum. If your argument is so strong then why would you need to even bother? Spending a little too much time trying to back yourself up I think.

You said you feed fish and meat...the wet I buy is just that, but in a tin 

I believe it's dry Science Plan you feed? Which has a minimum of what meat content?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

chianya said:


> ok can you show me exactly where i say dry is better than wet.





chianya said:


> wet food is 80%moisture. thats y its always best to fed dry.


There I think...


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

chianya said:


> all i have been trying to do is find support to show dry is bad which is what YOUR saying by doing this im NOT saying wet is bad.


Dry is bad? You've just been arguing it's better than wet? No you've been saying dry is better than wet which it isn't IMO.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> There I think...


Thank you


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

kaz25 said:


> Stop trying to tell me things to add to your argument, like you've asked people on another forum. If your argument is so strong then why would you need to even bother? Spending a little too much time trying to back yourself up I think.
> 
> You said you feed fish and meat...the wet I buy is just that, but in a tin
> 
> I believe it's dry Science Plan you feed? Which has a minimum of what meat content?


Dry Science Plan Chicken has 65% meat which is very good


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

yes 100% meat and fish. not a tin which is what 5%-15% meat. lol. im only asking others as was just wondering what is more popular wet or dry. don't matter no one is wrong in my eyes. and yes if you could show me exactly where i said wet is wrong or bad please as i have read back my posts and i really cant find it. must be in your mind lol. now off to cook a massive roast lamb. im sure all my pets will enjoy that lol.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Dry Science Plan Chicken has 65% meat which is very good


I never said it was bad, was just asking what it was as I don't feed dry so don't know.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

just wondering - but have you read the links that you were provided on the research as to why dry isn't good in the long term? Have you read the book "Your Cat' by Elizabeth Hodgkins D.V.M (a vet of many , many years standing)? 

Just that you are stating that no-one has given you the evidence and yet it is ut there.

Now admittedly there are others that state the opposite but that is the point of personal research, to read the stuff we DISagree with as WELL as the the stuff we agree with. That way we can make an informed decision. 

I don't have a personal view on what you feed your cats.

In my anecdotal experience of over 40 years what I have noticed is that many friends who have fed their cats dry (with or without treats of tuna, chicken etc) have lost the majority of those cats to diabetes or renal failure. But that's my experience and for me it's enough. But there are many others that say their cats are brilliant on a majority dry diet. And that's great for them and for you. 

However, if you do feed a dry diet it is important to research the contents and try to buy the best you can afford and that your cat will eat - go grain free if possible, and cut back on the sugars. For some cats this will be Orijen for others it will be Hills (*spits in disgust* - NOT at you but at the company), for others Go-cat. As long as the decision is INFORMED and WELL THOUGHT OUT the go for it. 

That's all people are trying to get you to do - look at ALL the research and be objective in weighing it up, and then come to an informed decision - EVEN if that decision is not to change.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

chianya said:


> yes 100% meat and fish. not a tin which is what 5%-15% meat. lol. im only asking others as was just wondering what is more popular wet or dry. don't matter no one is wrong in my eyes. and yes if you could show me exactly where i said wet is wrong or bad please as i have read back my posts and i really cant find it. must be in your mind lol. now off to cook a massive roast lamb. im sure all my pets will enjoy that lol.


MC Willow done that for you  And yes, you asked what is more popular...not what is better! I believe it's probably cheaper to feed dry so yes, it will be more popular. It doesn't mean it is better for your cat though.

And the wet I feed is 65% meat minimum actually.

Is it actually 100% though, as surely cooking it kills nutrients which is why when it comes to that argument raw is better....not opening that can of worms though


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

oh can can i just add i have also found someone who has fed their cat only wet and they died of kidney failure.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

chianya said:


> oh can can i just add i have also found someone who has fed their cat only wet and they died of kidney failure.


What has kidney failure got to do with what is fed? I'm sure there will be plenty cats fed dry that have died from kidney failure too...


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

I see no reply to things I've said which you clearly don't like. Classic 'got no comeback' signs 

Tbh I'm not fussed what you feed your cats, but don't try and tell everyone else that dry is better than wet. Noone has debated that feeding a high quality kibble is bad, they're debating you saying dry is better than wet.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

chianya said:


> oh can can i just add i have also found someone who has fed their cat only wet and they died of kidney failure.


 You will always find this sort of case, just as there are people who die of lung cancer that have never smoked or people that smoke 40 a day and don't get cancer.
I won't argue that you are feeding the wrong diet, that choice is yours, just as everyone is free to choose whether to feed Whiskas, Felix or whatever they wish. The aim of this thread I think was to make people stop and think about those choices not to tell anyone they are wrong in what they feed.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

from my personal experience i would never go back to feeding exclusively dry as my twix had a really bad uti and was in so much pain mainly due to the fact he wasn`t taking in enough moisture. i wish he`d take some of the better wet foods as it`d not only be cheaper for me but much more beneficial to him, i do keep offering him them but he`ll only eat whiskas and unless he changes i`ll happily feed him that combined with a high quality dry just to ensure he`s getting the moisture, it took me long enough to convince him to eat wet in the first place lol. i`m not saying there`s a right or wrong but i was positive feeding dry was better for mine an for years it was until twix got a uti through it


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Leah84 said:


> from my personal experience i would never go back to feeding exclusively dry as my twix had a really bad uti and was in so much pain mainly due to the fact he wasn`t taking in enough moisture. i wish he`d take some of the better wet foods as it`d not only be cheaper for me but much more beneficial to him, i do keep offering him them but he`ll only eat whiskas and unless he changes i`ll happily feed him that combined with a high quality dry just to ensure he`s getting the moisture, it took me long enough to convince him to eat wet in the first place lol. i`m not saying there`s a right or wrong but i was positive feeding dry was better for mine an for years it was until twix got a uti through it


I'm glad he's better and you managed to get him to have some wet, whether it be bad or good he needs the moisture so getting him to eat any is better than none :thumbup:

Like you say you feed a good quality dry too but your case just proves how beneficial wet can be as I'm sure he'd have no end of UTI's if he was still on just wet.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

kaz25 said:


> I'm glad he's better and you managed to get him to have some wet, whether it be bad or good he needs the moisture so getting him to eat any is better than none :thumbup:
> 
> Like you say you feed a good quality dry too but your case just proves how beneficial wet can be as I'm sure he'd have no end of UTI's if he was still on just wet.


exactly, i keep trying different types of better foods every now and then to see if he`ll give them a go but he`s such a prissy little thing and screams at me. luckily lacey isn`t fussy so the food never goes to waste but i can only keep trying! the vet himself said that unless he gets some wet everyday he`ll likely keep contracting uti`s so just do the best we can. felt terrible thinking we`d caused it by feeding dry only though


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

chianya said:


> wet food is 80%moisture. thats y its always best to fed dry. empty a packet and leave it over night. come back to it in the morning and what is left is the actual food. all the moisture would lf dried up. thats y animals r more hungry when fed wet. and i think it ok to feed the cheaper stuff just so long as you supplerment their diet. 1 of my cats loves bloody go cat so she has alot of other stuff like tinned fish. my new kitten has expensive taste. she came to me on sainsburys stuff. i brought 3 types till she decided she liked science plan lol


Uh, what?

Cats don't drink a lot of water, so more moisture is better.
Wet is a more species appropriate food than dry kibble.
Animals fill up more on wet than dry, just as people fill up more with fluids taken during or before a meal than just on dry crisps, for instance. 
Science Plan is full of undigestible/unusable grains that your kitten will just poop out.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

my cats are great they drink lots now wait before you all attack not too much they are healthy lol


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

chianya said:


> also you only have to type in wet v dry in the google search and you will find not 1 post which says wet is better. i found some science behind it where a bunch of scientists tried to figure it out and if dry is bad. they put cats in 2 different cages. fed 1 dry the other wet. done tests on them and nothing different. they put illnesses down to overfeeding as some ppl who feed dry get the measurements wrong as they don't need as much as if you were to feed wet. also found an on line vets with several specialists who say if your cat suffers from kidney problems or other problems then yes its best to feed wet as it has more moisture but if not dry is great and that they feed their cats dry. exact words. don't believe me just check yourself.


Oh boy, well, having read some random chatter I found on Google, I'm completely convinced that dry little kibbles sprayed with extra protein and fat and flavor are so much better than a diet closer to natural! I believe everything I read on the internet, especially if it turns up in a Google search, because it's just true. People wouldn't bother typing it if it weren't.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> Uh, what?
> 
> Cats don't drink a lot of water, so more moisture is better.
> Wet is a more species appropriate food than dry kibble.
> ...


I think the secret is to just limit the AMOUNT of dry food, so they're having mostly wet, but still some good quality kibble. It's true that Science Plan and most other dry foods have grains, they are biscuits after all, and I find that if my kitten has too much dry it can upset his tum, but if he only has it overnight and has 2 or more wet meals during the day, then he is fine


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

chianya said:


> once again show me where i said wet is wrong. i said i wouldn't feed mine wet rubbish. like you said the thread is about felix and whiskas which is wet rubbish. and 4 the 4th time now. don't matter wet or dry so long as its good quality. why cant you just read my posts properly. i do not give my animals wet food.i dry food and give them fish and meat. and have tried to feed my cat raw but she won't eat it. so i cook it 4 her


You said flat out at the beginning that you fed your cats dry food as your amazing vet/nutritionist said it was best and wet food is bad stuff as it has so much moisture. You ARE contradicting yourself---perhaps this is simply because, 1) you started out typing like you're texting and we can't really clearly understand you and 2) you really weren't clear in your effort to be all "texty" what precisely it is that you do feed.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

raggie doll said:


> my cats are great they drink lots now wait before you all attack not too much they are healthy lol


not attacking but just be very careful as i said exactly the same thing you did and at the time i was sure it was true, even vets said he was in perfect health and he did drink a fair bit too. the uti must have been building up unknown to anyone or came on super fast i don`t know but i do know that ever since adding some wet into his diet it`s kept them away now


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Treaclesmum said:


> I think the secret is to just limit the AMOUNT of dry food, so they're having mostly wet, but still some good quality kibble. It's true that Science Plan and most other dry foods have grains, they are biscuits after all, and I find that if my kitten has too much dry it can upset his tum, but if he only has it overnight and has 2 or more wet meals during the day, then he is fine


Indeed. Mine are on TOTW kibble, left as a snack. It's grain free. They get about 4 cans of various wet varieties throughout the day--TikiCat, Weruva, Wellness, and Merrick's. I've been working in some minced raw chicken and shrimp too, as my ultimate goal is to get them completely off the dry and hopefully onto raw (although they do love the variety of flavors in the tinned--I want to limit that too having found out tins are suspect in the increase in hyper-T cases).

I was raised on the "dry is better" myth straight from my vets. It wasn't until Gwennie started porking up that I did a lot of research and discovered that what I'd been told wasn't necessarily the best course of action.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

FEEDING YOUR CAT (from an actual real vet)

The Truth About Dry Cat Food from Blakkatz

Six reasons not to feed dry cat food « Life of the Lintee Bean, f.k.a. Crazy Cat Lady Blogging

I spent 30 seconds googling, so I dont know why you couldnt find _anything_ that says dry food _can_ cause harm to your cats.

Are your cats near your computer?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

There are plenty of articles and researches out there that are either ENDORSED or DONE BY vets - the book I talked about is by a vet, of over 20 years experience, who owns and runs her own veterinary practise. Joe Inglis the TV vets advocates wet food (he's a vet too), the lady who runs this site Feline Obesity: An Epidemic of Fat Cats by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM :: cat weight management, obese cat, cat weight loss is also a vet with her own practice, as is this site FEEDING YOUR CAT. And that was a 2 mins goggle. As I said before - it's a case of doing ALL the research. There are very renowned vets out there that do not like the feeding of dry, just as there are vets out there who do.

I think you need to agree to disagree - rather than shooting off charges of bulling and deliberate disagreeing and saying that you can't find the research and won't read a book (you could always order it from a library). It's your choice. But we are also still allowed to stick to our opinions.

Oh, and I've seen you get a hard time in the dog section too - more than once. We might be small and 'cliquey' but we are just as nice as the dog section.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

chianya said:


> ok my last reply as i cant be bothered. this is why i keep out of the cat section and stick to the dog section. you lot r way too clicky on here. it was only a couple of days ago i convinced someone to stay after she wanted to leave after ppl kept on at her just cos she done things slightly different to what YOU think is right. yes i feed dry and give my cats 100% meat and fish. i cook this as they do not like raw. thet are healthy and drink plenty. never ever had an ill cat. yes my vet old me that dry is better than wet as its 80% moisture. after my first post i was told i was wrong to do this and that my vet is wrong and that dry and cause all sorts and even threaten my cats lives. all you showed me to support this statment was some threads on the forum from other ppl i do not know at all and a book which i cannnot comment about from ONE person who wrote it. so i decided to look into wet v dry and if dry is bad 4 your cat. after reading 20+ pages from vets, breeders, specialist, nutritionalist and scientists i have found notihng to say dry will cause my cats any harm. what i did find is that wet is best if your cat has problems as its important 4 them to have plenty to drink and that the added moistur in the wet food is good to get more fluids into them. i also found a scientific research where they fed some cats dry and some wet and when done tests on them. there was no difference in the cats at all. they have put health problems down to overfeeding which can cause problems. the thing is the quantity difference between wet and dry. when ppl don't realise this they overfed dry. when i find someone who is a specialist in cat diets. answers questions 4 an online vets. is quailfied and now owns her own vet and she says she feeds hers dry. i'm thinking ill stick to that. i would rather stick to the advice from someone like that than a bunch of ppl who enjoy protesting there right and gang up on ppl. i have no idea who you r why would i pick what you have said of the professionals. fed what you like i have never told you not to. in my eyes from what i have read dry is best unless your cat is ill and needs the added moisture. quality is always best no matter if wet or dry end of


First, I'm not sure what you mean by "clicky". On our mouses, as in we respond too quickly and off the cuff? Or perhaps you mean "clique-y"?

Second, I'm not sure why you seem to think the word of people you've met is more valid than of people you haven't met and why you completely discount the research and merits of the nutritional vet who has authored a book in favor of a vet who happens to own her own business. I'm not sure how owning one's own business makes one a valid nutritionist. Especially given the fact that (at least in this country) doctors and vets seem to make more money by treating symptoms rather than ever curing a problem. It is in their best interests (especially for the business owners) to allow chronic problems develop so that they can treat them for years. This is not to say that every vet is like this, but it can and does happen. Just yesterday we all mourned the passing of someone's kitten, who was the victim of a vet who took it upon himself to perform and unnecessary and unauthorized procedure.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

chianya said:


> PLEASE READ MY POST PROPERLY FOR GODS SAKE AND STOP TRYING TO PUT WORDS IN MY MOUTH. yes i have seen lots of stuff to support the FACT dry food is good to feed your cats IF it was bad they wouldn't sell it and ppl would SUE. and yes i would take the advice of someone who has spent many years reseaching cat diets is a quailfied nutritionalist. who after that qualified as a vet. who is qualified to be an on line vet advisor in a big vet group on line who answer hundered of questions a week. she specialese in the diet section and who now a recently decided to open a vets. yes ill take her advice thanks. i have done enough reading from different specialists* so don't really wanna spend time reading a qhole book by one person*. and when there is scientfic proof dry does NOT harm your cats ill go with that. feel free to show me something actual scientific to back up it does as so far its hearsay. *please ppl do reseach and don't believe everything ppl put on these forums*. remember they could be anybody. always best to do your own research.


Nobody has put any words in your mouth. Quite to contrary, people have quoted back to you your very own words. Do you now deny you typed those things?

Also, I'm sorry, but someone gave you links to studies and a book. In what I've quoted above (yes, quoted, so as not to "put words in your mouth") you say you can't be bothered to read a book nor go look at research presented in support of a point contrary to your own, but then you continue to say that research is important and we should present some proof! I really am failing to follow you at this point. This seems a complete contradiction.

On a side note, do you know anything about how scientific research is funded? Funding comes from places with money, so unless there is some independently wealthy individual or thinktank that chooses to fund research through grants and such, it is typically funded by large companies, as they have the money to do so.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

chianya said:


> actually my vets r nutricionalist too. there the best vets in my area and they never try and sell you anything at all. they don't have to. if dry food was that bad and causes death then y sell it. surely ppl would be suing left right and centre. and like i said they don't just get dry i supplement their diet with other thing. been using it 4 10 years never ever had any problems. i know loads of cat ppl who feed dry and i have never ever heard of a cat being ill or dying through dry food.* like i said ill stick to what i know and have been told by veta and breeders and not from ppl i don't actually know off th net*.





chianya said:


> yer im done too. there is nothing wrong with my diet. you lot have shown me no everdience to support that dry can cause problems in cats. i have shown support that there is no everdenice to prove that it bad including scientists that have reseached this. and like i have said doesn't matter if its wet or dry its all about the quailty. ill feed mine on a diet which is said to be good by specilaists. i would like to thank everyone though as i knew my diet was good but now* i have spent nearly 2 hours reseaching i now know i'm giving my cats a very good diet according to what i have read form vets, breeders and specialists* so thankyou.


_
*Moggybaby scratches her head in amazement at the contradiction of the above 2 statements.*_

What we 'unknown people' on the net say is no good because it DOESN'T support your beliefs but you are happy to 'listen' to the stuff you have spent 2 hrs reading, by people you STILL don't know, because what they have typed DOES support your beliefs.....


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

chianya said:


> PLEASE READ MY POST PROPERLY FOR GODS SAKE AND STOP TRYING TO PUT WORDS IN MY MOUTH. yes i have seen lots of stuff to support the FACT dry food is good to feed your cats IF it was bad they wouldn't sell it and ppl would SUE. and yes i would take the advice of someone who has spent many years reseaching cat diets is a quailfied nutritionalist. who after that qualified as a vet. who is qualified to be an on line vet advisor in a big vet group on line who answer hundered of questions a week. she specialese in the diet section and who now a recently decided to open a vets. yes ill take her advice thanks. i have done enough reading from different specialists so don't really wanna spend time reading a qhole book by one person. and when there is scientfic proof dry does NOT harm your cats ill go with that. feel free to show me something actual scientific to back up it does as so far its hearsay. please ppl do reseach and don't believe everything ppl put on these forums. remember they could be anybody. always best to do your own research.


People don't need to sue because they have the sense not to feed dry 

Can you point me in the direction of this online vet advisor? I'd be interested to read some of her things 

Can you provide scientific proof that dry doesn't harm your cat? As if you can't then you have no reason to believe that dry is better than wet since you claim there is no scientific proof that proves it is....

There's been plenty links posted to information that is nothing to do with this forum, I just doubt you have looked at them as you think you're right and refuse to read any documents that don't agree with what you say


----------



## BlackWhite (Oct 22, 2011)

When I got 2 kittens recently I was intending to feed them mainly dry. It is almost 15 years since I last had cats, and they were fed mainly dry as they liked it and it was very convenient for me.

However within a couple of days of bringing the kittens home I discovered this forum and it took me very little time to realise that the advice here makes a lots of sense. After all, how often do cats eat dehydrated food with cereals in the wild ? 

I think the analysis comparing the high meat content foods to more readily available Felix is very interesting. Mine had been used to Whiskas when I got them , so started on that but I have used the last of it and will never buy any more. It is reassuring to know that my new choices may even work out cheaper.

I am feeding Bozita/Animonda/Grau mainly along with raw minced whole chicken once a week and a little Orijen dry out for grazing (but they don't eat a lot of this). I feel happy with this a being good for their long term health, and am glad I was able to move them to foods that are closer to their natural diet at a very young age. So far they have not refused anything they have been given (though some disappear faster than others).

In conclusion, I am very grateful to everyone here who has provided lots of great advice along with helpful links to further my research.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

chianya said:


> *wet food is 80%moisture. thats y its always best to fed dry.* empty a packet and leave it over night. come back to it in the morning and what is left is the actual food. all the moisture would lf dried up. thats y animals r more hungry when fed wet. and i think it ok to feed the cheaper stuff just so long as you supplerment their diet. 1 of my cats loves bloody go cat so she has alot of other stuff like tinned fish. my new kitten has expensive taste. she came to me on sainsburys stuff. i brought 3 types till she decided she liked science plan lol


Blimey you sound just like an Iams commercial :lol: Which is not a good thing in case you wondered 



chianya said:


> PLEASE READ MY POST PROPERLY FOR GODS SAKE AND STOP TRYING TO PUT WORDS IN MY MOUTH. yes i have seen lots of stuff to support the FACT *dry food is good to feed your cats IF it was bad they wouldn't sell it and ppl would SUE*. and yes i would take the advice of someone who has spent many years reseaching cat diets is a quailfied nutritionalist. who after that qualified as a vet. who is qualified to be an on line vet advisor in a big vet group on line who answer hundered of questions a week. she specialese in the diet section and who now a recently decided to open a vets. yes ill take her advice thanks. i have done enough reading from different specialists so don't really wanna spend time reading a qhole book by one person. and when there is scientfic proof dry does NOT harm your cats ill go with that. feel free to show me something actual scientific to back up it does as so far its hearsay. please ppl do reseach and don't believe everything ppl put on these forums. remember they could be anybody. always best to do your own research.


Yeah you're right, cause for us humans they have banned McD's, KFC and all those lovely naughty foods. Plus cigarettes and alchol have also been banned completely ... come on!

BTW cooking the meat for your cats just about wipes out all the goodness in the meat ... so in fact Whiskas and Felix might be better for your kitties than your cooked meat 

Honestly, I'm not surprised by your information (btw when you copy from Google it's polite to put a link to show you have done so in case anyone wants to go and read further ) ... Do you still breed moggies?


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just had a thought. Would someone suing a cat food company for producing dry food not be like someone suing a cigarette company cos their relative who smoked died? Or someone suing mcdonalds cos their relative died of heart failure or something else caused by junk food? :lol:

These companies don't force people to buy their products or consume them. It's down to you what you feed your cats, you can't put the blame on the company that produces it.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

only if the dry food didn't come with warnings like cigg packets do but they haven't be able to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that it WILL cause this its suggested through research


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> Yeah you're right, cause for us humans they have banned McD's, KFC and all those lovely naughty foods. Plus cigarettes and alchol have also been banned completely ... ce on


Damn, you beat me to it  Great minds think alike!

I also said about the cooked meat but was told I was wrong, as usual!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

But McDonalds doesn't have warnings printed on its McRibs and Big Macs and people have sued them for getting fat, for having high cholesteral, and all sorts of things.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

raggie doll said:


> only if the dry food didn't come with warnings like cigg packets do but they haven't be able to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that it WILL cause this its suggested through research


Junk food doesn't come with warnings though...


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

kaz25 said:


> Damn, you beat me to it  Great minds think alike!
> 
> I also said about the cooked meat but was told I was wrong, as usual!


That's okay---I get shot down all the time on a different forum for being pro-raw. You'd think I was proposing feeding my pets battery acid and nails!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

raggie doll said:


> only if the dry food didn't come with warnings like cigg packets do but they haven't be able to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that it WILL cause this its suggested through research


Unfortunately it would take years (as many as 25) for such conclusive research. They would have to use several hundreds cats from weaning age to death to give accurate figures. Not a nice prospect 

But the way dry food sucks moisture from a kitties system when it's in the stomach should speak volumes. It can't be good for them long term ... and we all know some cats would never be able to consume enough water to balance that moisture loss out.

*Warning: the next paragraph is just random rambling and might not necessarily make sense *

Plus (and believe it or not but I don't like being sceptical) you have to remember that the costs incurred for treating cats suffering from the effects of eating dry long term will not affect tax payers who don't own cats (Unlike the NHS will affect even healthy people who eat well and rarely get sick) ... it will however mean more earnings for vets who with then pay more tax, as well as dry food manufacturers who will obviously pay more tax and their workers ...


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

no it doesn't but it isn't bad in moderation a little bit now and again won't kill you where as ciggs can contribute to cancer by deforming the cells


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> That's okay---I get shot down all the time on a different forum for being pro-raw. You'd think I was proposing feeding my pets battery acid and nails!


I only asked if the cooked meat and fish was really that good as cooking will lessen nutrients but was told it's still 100% cos nothing is added to it  and the wet I feed is only "5-15%" apparently.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

kaz25 said:


> I only asked if the cooked meat and fish was really that good as cooking will lessen nutrients but was told it's still 100% cos nothing is added to it  and the wet I feed is only "5-15%" apparently.


And I say to that, yeah, whatever . Consider the source. Oh yeah, you're supposed to do your own research on that, but not listen to anyone on here


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

it def would take that long maybe longer just as smoking hasn't actually been proven to cause cancer, i find it depends on the cats and whether they drink a lot of water and whether they will eat the other foods. I don't think dry is healthy but i wouldn't say it is a death sentence either, but my vets are brilliant they spend a lot of their money helping shelters and giving fee treatment and they don't say give wet but they don't think wet is that horrific either mine like both.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

raggie doll said:


> it def would take that long maybe longer just as smoking hasn't actually been proven to cause cancer, i find it depends on the cats and whether they drink a lot of water and whether they will eat the other foods. I don't think dry is healthy but i wouldn't say it is a death sentence either, but my vets are brilliant they spend a lot of their money helping shelters and giving fee treatment and they don't say give wet but they don't think wet is that horrific either mine like both.


Totally agree and noone ever said dry would cause death, just simply said overall wet is better. Most cats aren't big drinkers so this is one of the main reasons.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

yes luckily my cats are great they drink from our drink well fountain and seem to be good at it i know the cats that don't end up with all sorts of issues so if mine weren't good drinkers i wouldn't give it to them


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

kaz25 said:


> I only asked if the cooked meat and fish was really that good as cooking will lessen nutrients but was told it's still 100% cos nothing is added to it  and the wet I feed is only "5-15%" apparently.


But cooked meat has no Taurine in it....!!!


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> But cooked meat has no Taurine in it....!!!


Oh but the dry will supplement that


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

the good dry food actually has taurine in it


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

raggie doll said:


> the good dry food actually has taurine in it


That's what I was saying....


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

lol i thought you were being sarcastic :lol:


----------



## Shimmy (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh dear...I go away for a day or so and it all kicks off!

Is it safe...has she gone away...or is she lurking...finger hovering over the 'CAPS LOCK' button? Chianya, you need to take a chill pill or it won't be a vet that is required.

Anyway, as I started the post, I will add my 2 pennies worth..My cat is overweight at 5kg, with 3.6kg being target weight, taking into account that she is now 8 years old...so middle aged. I found this forum and was amazed at some of the stuff I read about nutrition. This last year my cat has been eating mostly dry GO-KAT with a little felix AGAIL's...mainly down to my own laziness. Is it coincidence that this last year is where she put on the most weight, ie, nothing to do with The GO-KAT carb levels. Well, we shall see.

I decided to change her diet to wet,as recommended on here and up the quality content, so now am feeding her Animonda Carny. She has been on this about 7 days and has taken to it straight away...so I'm lucky there. As a little treat..some nights I add about 20% APPLAWS wet,which I bought with some APPLAWS dry, whilst waiting for the order of Carny to arrive. She really loves the applaws wet..especially the seafood one. However, for the immediate future I will not be giving her anymore of the dry.

So I will report back in a while on any changes. Her weight to date remains the same...5kg, but it's only been a week. Her litter tray seems good, nothing runny and not BONE DRY waste as it used to be...ouch...that gotta hurt:scared:

As to vets...I am fortunate that my vets practice is literally across the road, so she goes annually for her innoculation. However, take the last visit two weeks ago and I was in with the vet...and I do not exaggerate..less than 5 mins. In which time he told me she should lose some weight, which he put down to 'middle age spread' and never asked or mentioned diet...then injected the booster and finally a worming tablet. 

How much does my vet care about my cat?...£58.06 for 5 mins...That's how much and I have the bill if you would like to see it. He also sells the well known dry food in the shop like many vets. He also has 2 other practices.

Another little story...2 years ago the vet had brought in a temp vet to cover for him and I would see the temp closing the shutters every night. He had 3 dogs of his own which he used to bring to work with him (not sure thats a good idea either) and they would all leave together. One night he must have been called to attend an emergency at the surgery and it was late when he left, maybe 11.30pm. Opposite me is also a newsagents with a grassy alleyway giving access to the rear of the buildings. Quite often the little kids play there in the day...I bet you know where I'm going with this one...the vet proceeded to walk his dogs to the entrance of this alley and then they proceeded to do the natural thing...no. 1's and no. 2's. I seriously could not believe my eyes! He obviously had no intention of clearing any of this up, so I shouted across the road at him and gave him a piece of my mind and he scuttled off hastily!

What's the point of the story...simply that there are good people and not so good people...and the same goes for vets.

I will let you all know how my Kali gets on.
Great site. Thanks for all your comments and info.:thumbup:


----------

